# Should I buy a 921?



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

Trying to decide whether to stick with directv and buy a HR10-250 or switch to Dish and buy a 921. I have an AVS thread about the subject: http://tinyurl.com/5taug

Switching to Dish and buying a 921 suits my needs the best--if the 921 will function properly. Having read this forum a little, I have strong doubts that it will. Are my concerns legitimate?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Depends on what you want it to do. Read the threads - your answer should be there.


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

My main question and concern is the buggyness and reliability of the 921. As best I can determine it scores poorly on both counts. Correct?


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

Overall, assuming that they continue to work on the software, I'm pleased with mine. 

So far, I've had no "mechanical" problems.

Despite software issues, I'm far better off now with my 921 that I was switching between a 6000 for HD and my 501 for PVR functions.

I am disappointed (to say the least) at the major price drop before the "core" software was complete. 

At the current $549 price, I think that it is a good value.

You may want to wait until the next software release is out (supposedly in the next week or two) and see what kind of reports that you see here.

YMMV!


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm happy with my 921 and haven't experienced the bugs that some are reporting. I say go for it.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Phil Smith said:


> Trying to decide whether to stick with directv and buy a HR10-250 or switch to Dish and buy a 921. I have an AVS thread about the subject: http://tinyurl.com/5taug
> 
> Switching to Dish and buying a 921 suits my needs the best--if the 921 will function properly. Having read this forum a little, I have strong doubts that it will. Are my concerns legitimate?


I think that sticking with directv and getting the HR10-250 is a better bet for one main reason: There are kits available to add another 250GB disk to the HR10. It should be possible to add one to the 921 but I doubt that it is ever going to happen since they can't get the basic functionality right.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

chuckbernard said:


> I think that sticking with directv and getting the HR10-250 is a better bet for one main reason: There are kits available to add another 250GB disk to the HR10. It should be possible to add one to the 921 but I doubt that it is ever going to happen since they can't get the basic functionality right.


That depends on whether you need more than 150 hours sd or 22 hours hd. I don't so not having the ability to expand the hard drive is not a consideration to me.

Ken


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I would not neccessairly use all of the threads in this form as some are overly negative (than again if you had an early 921 they have the right to be). I will tell you for the last 3 months my 921 and the OTAs and Timers have worked flawlessly. The only complaint I have left is the lack of OTA guide data which is promised the week of December 1st. My son has it on his 811 and it works fine. I like the caller id on the 921 which I do not believe the Direct TV unit has.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

A few problems that detract from the overall experience but overall I like my 921. It is like a 721 on steroids. I love the 721 and I hate to think they have discontinued both the 721 and the 921. I hate a few things that hopefully will be fixed soon. 

1) The red/blue/green line down the middle of the screen while watching sd shows in hd mode. * learned that if I never use the safe mode that I don't experience this as much. 
2) The need to do powercord reboots nightly in order to keep the system working properly. This is stupid , but I have learned to use a simple switch off /on power surge cord behind the 921 ,that I can easily turn off and on so I don't have to move the big screen everytime. 

These are my main problems . I can use the manual timers easily to do ota recording and I often do manual timers to do satellite recordings in 2-4 hour recording blocks as well. I would like a ota guide information and namebased recording someday too, but I am not hurting by not having it. 

I wish one thing . That Dish would quit coming up with new receivers every year. Take what you have and work on improving them . The 721 and the 921 were great concepts. They needed to keep these 2 and work to improve them . Making new receivers every year with new software takes to much effort and makes for poor quality receivers that never work as advertised. They need one good dual tuner dvr that can do both sd and hd and go to one or 2 tvs at the same time. This would eliminate the need to do all these different receivers. One good receiver that all the software team writers can work on to add features and improve daily. 

I know having all your eggs in one basket isn't a good idea , but having all your eggs spread out and rotting in numerous baskets, is no better.


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys for responding!

I've done a little research. Isn't the 921 a year or so old? Why haven't they already solved the problems? Doesn't that indicate that the problems may not be solvable, or if they are, they're terrible problem solvers! Either way, a year passes and it still doesn't function properly--that's not very good.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I've had mine since January and am extremely pleased. Receiving, recording, are great. Within the next two or so weeks the software update should make this unit a tremendous machine with a great price. I'd buy another in a heartbeat over the Direct unit. Most of the negative threads are from isolated cases and from some that would ***** if it were perfect.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Phil Smith said:


> Thanks guys for responding!
> 
> I've done a little research. Isn't the 921 a year or so old? Why haven't they already solved the problems? Doesn't that indicate that the problems may not be solvable, or if they are, they're terrible problem solvers! Either way, a year passes and it still doesn't function properly--that's not very good.


Obviously you haven't seen the track record of E*. It took years for the 6000 and I'm still not sure if all the bugs were squashed.

Ken


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Obviously you haven't seen the track record of E*. It took years for the 6000 and I'm still not sure if all the bugs were squashed.
> 
> Ken


Other than the joke of a EPG, the 6000 functions very well in my home. It at least works on all my digital OTA's. My opinions about the 921 may change after the L189 upgrade.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Sure. Go buy one! :goofygrin


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Got one last week, no problems at all yet... Have Direct also and would have considered the Hd-tivo, but the price was right...


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

I was able to buy a HR10-250 for $900 and get a $250 credit from D*, so at $650 total, I opted for that. It sounds to me like the 921 is a pretty good DVR when it's functioning properly, but even then, the HR10-250 is better, and according to some, a lot better.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Scooters (Mar 15, 2003)

Never Mind.............


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

deweybrunner said:


> I've had mine since January and am extremely pleased. Receiving, recording, are great. Within the next two or so weeks the software update should make this unit a tremendous machine with a great price. I'd buy another in a heartbeat over the Direct unit. Most of the negative threads are from isolated cases and from some that would ***** if it were perfect.


Your OTA guide stuff works and no blue/red/green lines watching SD content in HD mode? Not to ***** because it's perfect, but c'mon!


----------



## Reyfam (Nov 16, 2004)

I was in the same boat as you Scooters...I had the noisy 6000 for my HD and a PVR 501. It took me a while to get it all hooked up but it was well worth the effort! Thanks to all on the forum.......


Scooters said:


> Overall, assuming that they continue to work on the software, I'm pleased with mine.
> 
> So far, I've had no "mechanical" problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I like my PVR921 (finally) after many months of having problems with it. The software seems pretty stable now except it is taking a long time for them to get the OTA guide to us. My issue is programming. If Dish does not keep us with DirectTV in HD channel offerings then I would be prone to switch to DirectTV without any reservations, especially with the prices of the HD PVRs coming down. Dish, here that!!! I believe DirecTV offers Bravo HD (or now Universal HD) channel and will be offering local HD channels in the future.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

fjerina said:


> I like my PVR921 (finally) after many months of having problems with it. The software seems pretty stable now except it is taking a long time for them to get the OTA guide to us. My issue is programming. If Dish does not keep us with DirectTV in HD channel offerings then I would be prone to switch to DirectTV without any reservations, especially with the prices of the HD PVRs coming down. Dish, here that!!! I believe DirecTV offers Bravo HD (or now Universal HD) channel and will be offering local HD channels in the future.


I don't think direcTV has any real advantage over Dish in HD content. They have Bravo, we have TNT. They do have an advantage with the football content, but people are calling their stuff "HD Lite" because it is compressed up the wazoo with only 540 lines intead of 1080. You will be switching back and forth between DirecTV and Dish a lot if you think one is the leader each time one or the other adds a new channel. Doing a lot of switching is going to cost you in the long run. Maybe you should just subscribe to both.

Personally, I dropped SD programming on Dish. I only subscribe to the HD pack, HBO, and CBS HD. I get my locals OTA. I do this because it is cheap. You can't discontinue SD content with DirecTV, for me it is a lot more expensive.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Phil Smith said:


> Thanks guys for responding!
> 
> I've done a little research. Isn't the 921 a year or so old? Why haven't they already solved the problems? Doesn't that indicate that the problems may not be solvable, or if they are, they're terrible problem solvers! Either way, a year passes and it still doesn't function properly--that's not very good.


I, and many others, have raised the very same questions.

I still can't record my local PBS HD. 1080i 4:3 content is still understretched when set to "Stretch" mode (this use to work, but the engineers broke it).

Whenever I set a timer, I have to say a prayer and hope it actually works. I have that little confidence in the 921. I will not be surprised if the next software update breaks more than it fixes and I fully expect to not see the understretch fixed and I fully expect not to be able to record my local PBS HD channel.

Dish's has demonstrated gross incompetence in that after nearly a year, major bugs remain in the 921. Don't get me started on the POS 811 with it's major Black Screen Of Death bug that isn't even scheduled to be fixed, probably because it can't be fixed. I can't wait until a better alternative to Dish makes itself known. Then Charlie "The Liar" Ergen will be history.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Personally, I dropped SD programming on Dish. I only subscribe to the HD pack, HBO, and CBS HD. I get my locals OTA. I do this because it is cheap. You can't discontinue SD content with DirecTV, for me it is a lot more expensive.


Excellent way to go. I'm considering dropping SD too. If L189 fixes my OTA problems, I most certenly will. Thank for the idea!


----------



## Phil Smith (Nov 13, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Personally, I dropped SD programming on Dish. I only subscribe to the HD pack, HBO, and CBS HD. I get my locals OTA. I do this because it is cheap. You can't discontinue SD content with DirecTV, for me it is a lot more expensive.


I'm happy with my HR10-250 (so far zero problems), but I agree with you and boylehome. When Dish gets a no-ifs-ands-or-buts flawlessly working HD DVR, I think I'll switch to Dish and subscribe to the HD package only. I watch so little SD programming these days it's no longer worth paying for.


----------



## KAØCSL (Sep 8, 2004)

Dont do it!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KAØCSL said:


> Dont do it!


OK, your command may affect my decision. Could you please expound on why the, "Don't do it!"?


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Overall the reciever isn't that bad, it's come a long way since first release. However, if stability is hugely important to you then I either suggest you wait (more software update) or go with a proven product (i.e. hd tivo). If you are the type to gamble a little and can put up with a little frustration then give it a shot. I think L210 is finally going to make everything kosher in Denmark. Go luck and good hunting!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

KAØCSL said:


> Dont do it!


Well if that is the case and it is such a POS, why are you trying so damn hard to get your son a free one?


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Phil Smith said:


> I was able to buy a HR10-250 for $900 and get a $250 credit from D*, so at $650 total, I opted for that. It sounds to me like the 921 is a pretty good DVR when it's functioning properly, but even then, the HR10-250 is better, and according to some, a lot better.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


Phil, how did you get the $250 credit from DTV?

I have been a DISH customer for 4ish years now and very happy overall. I have had a 721 for over 2 years (with 1 warranty replacement) and I have been about 90% happy with the PVR. My 2 problems are; It can't find the shows if the date changed for a special event or is there is a "90 minute" special type thing and the 721 misses at least 5% of the timers for no apparent reason. It missed Smallville and LOST last week 

From the forums it looks like the 921 has the same timer problems.

So, do I make the jump to Dtv? Since Tivo doens't make a unit that works with Dish? The 921 is about $550 with the special and if I can get the HR 10-250 for $650 price is not an issue.

Does anyone here have the Samsung HLP5085 or 5685? I am just about to buy one of these units


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Nightmare:

There was no LOST last week. I have a Samsung DLP, but it is last year's model (HLN507W). PM me if you have questions, since that would be way OT.

-Chris


----------

